
New Walls Aim to Hold Back Rising Seas Off Tanzania - extarial
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-walls-aim-to-hold-back-rising-seas-off-tanzania/
======
lingzb
Don't seawalls have a bad track record? I.e. the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear
disaster and New Orleans flooding in 2005 happened despite seawalls intended
to prevent such incidents in both cases...

